# If Nash...



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

..averaged 20, 12, 3, 1 steal and the Suns made it to the 3rd round again, would he be a repeat mvp?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well the playoffs doesn't matter. They vot5e for the MVP before the playoffs start.

I'd say 20, 10 and 3 with 60 wins would get him the MVP, that is of course if the Lakers don't have more then 60 (not possible), or LBJ and co. don't win more then 55.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

There's no way he'll be MVP again this year. It would take a season drastically better than the last two years to do it. He ain't gonna get it again on 19 and 10.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

possible, but i think the suns has to win 70 games.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

No, the whole rallying a team that everyone thought would do horrible to 55-60 wins thing won't get it again. He could get it as 25/13, at 50%/40%/90% or something. Not at 20/11, no way. Also, this year people thought the Suns would do well as opposed to the lst two years, so it won't be a "Nash saved them for the third time" situation. Also, a lot of the people the vote seem to have pencilled in James, so unless the Cavs get under 50 wins, and he does worse than last year, or someone plays WAY better and the team does a lot better, I think he's the frontrunner from the get go.

The bigger questions not are will the suns win the championship during his tenure there, and will he be the finals MVP and will he get voted into the hall of fame once he retires, and if so how many years past his eligibility year will it take, if any?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If the Suns were to pull off 70 wins, I'm guessing it would be on the back of Shawn Marion. Marion would have to average something like 26 and 14 for that to ever get close to happening. Nash is already giving us everything he can give us. If Shawn went more towards a midrange game and got a few more attempts, he could get up into the 26 range. Throw in a couple steals and a couple blocks, and I think you'd hear people talking more about Marion than Steve Nash if the Suns pulled off 70. Many probably won't agree, but it's all good. :cheers:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The MVP is relative. How are other players playing? Who is leading their team to an amazing season?

Too early for MVP talk anyway.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

aznzen said:


> possible, but i think the suns has to win 70 games.


highly unlikely.


----------

